# Questions on :Methyl 1 testosterone and 19-nor-4 androstene 3,17 dione



## Shalio (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi guys,

I'm a new member on this forum and this is my first post? I'm French and currently in Canada to improve my english, so please, excuse me for my bad english.

Well I practised bodybuilding since Three years, my weight is 90 Kilos for 1.94 meter.

But I want to improve my body from october and this time in an impressive way. I found a store yesterday and I spoke during a while with the salesman who proposed me two products.

First: Methyl 1 testosterone (M1T)
Second: 19-nor-4androstene 3,17 dione

He told me that M1T is better but the sides effects, like lethargy, headache, risk of cancer etc... more important, but it depended on the quantity of pills the person took.

For the 19-nor-4androstene 3,17 dione he told me it was a great way to improve my body slower but safer.

My objective is not to become the new Ronnie Coleman, just for example to have the body of guys like in Baywatch. I precise that I'm 23 years old and never took steroids, just creatine.

Can you help me to choose, and tell me for my objective the number of pills I have to take and the duration of the cure?

Is there any possibility for I'm being injured after one month of a cure? Please tell me all you know about those two products I really need your help and to be reassured.

Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## gococksDJS (Aug 14, 2005)

read up before you buy. Run a search for M1T, there is an abundance of info.


----------



## Shalio (Aug 14, 2005)

yes I read all the information, but I want an advice from guys who are in this forum and who can give me a personal advice. ANd not just a notice who explain me the side effects.


----------



## maze (Aug 15, 2005)

Do not take M1T if it is your first cycle. You can try 1-AD or 1-TEST, they have less sides and the effect is almost the same. 

I had more gains with a cycle of 1-test than with m1t/4AD cycle. M1T lowered my HDL to the floor, it took me 2 months to get it up again, not to mention liver enzyme count.

If you are an alcohol drinker, do not take it. I would make a blood test before taking any pro-hormone or steroid.

I cant recommend 19-nor andro alone, it is better used in a stack.


----------



## Du (Aug 15, 2005)

Shalio said:
			
		

> yes I read all the information, but I want an advice from guys who are in this forum and who can give me a personal advice. ANd not just a notice who explain me the side effects.


 
So what are you actually asking? 

If you are educated on this, I see no problem in taking M1T for the first cycle.


----------



## Shalio (Aug 15, 2005)

*longer but safer*

Well I think it's too complicated to take M1T when you are not  familiar with steroids, I thought I couldn't take A pill per day durind three week and after that to stop. But as it mentioned in some articles on M1T, after your sycle you have to take novaldexand HCCG, it's pretty scary.


This is for that I think 19 nor 4 androstene 3,17 DIONE is maybe more safer, It takes more time to build muscle but you don't have to take all this prodduct after your cycle.

Tell me what you think about my opinion


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Aug 16, 2005)

i took m1t for my first cycle.  it was fine.  i didnt experience much for negative sides, but all the good effects were there.  i used omega labs M1T.


----------



## JoeR. (Aug 16, 2005)

Shalio said:
			
		

> Well I think it's too complicated to take M1T when you are not  familiar with steroids, I thought I couldn't take A pill per day durind three week and after that to stop. But as it mentioned in some articles on M1T, after your sycle you have to take novaldexand HCCG, it's pretty scary.
> 
> 
> This is for that I think 19 nor 4 androstene 3,17 DIONE is maybe more safer, It takes more time to build muscle but you don't have to take all this prodduct after your cycle.
> ...




You still need PCT, post cycle thearpy, no matter what hormone you use.  Novla is the best for any pro-hormone, no doubt.  I have read some people using 6-oxo as PCT but its not nearly as effective for bringing your test up, and it doesnt have the gyno preventing effect of novla.


----------



## Shalio (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks guys for all your answers!

But is there anybody who have instructions about how to use M1T included the number of Mg you have to take per day and when, included also the post cycle therapy with novaldex.??


----------



## Du (Aug 17, 2005)

Shalio said:
			
		

> Thanks guys for all your answers!
> 
> But is there anybody who have instructions about how to use M1T included the number of Mg you have to take per day and when, included also the post cycle therapy with novaldex.??


 
Its all over the boards, just search.

Or, read this:
Week 1- 5mg ED
Week 2- 10mg ED
Week 3 - 15mg ED
Week 4 - 15mg ED
Week 5 - 60mg Nolva ED
Week 6 - 40mg Nolva ED
Week 7 - 20mg Nolva ED

Only bump up your M1T as you feel comfortable, but id say no higher than 15mg ED.


----------



## SJ69 (Aug 17, 2005)

I ran 30mg ed, a couple times.  For some reason 15mg didn't do anything for me.
The only bothersome sides I had was lethargy (took ECA to counter) and lower back pain.
Nolvadex is easy to get and not too expensive, cheaper in fact than 6OXO so that is the preferred PCT.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 17, 2005)

Train a few more years before jumping into any drugs.


----------



## Du (Aug 17, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Train a few more years before jumping into any drugs.


quel âge avez-vous ? svp


----------

